# Fish found contaminated by toxic chemical in Taiwan



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Taiwan fishery authorities have revealed that some fish from the south of the island were found to be contaminated by a chemical which may cause cancer. 

"We found that malachite green exists in some fish farms... but we hope this would not affect others," said Hsieh Teh-wen, director of the Fisheries Administration.
The government will impose safety checks on all groupers before they are put on sale, he said Thursday.

Hsieh's office earlier this month cast doubt over allegations from Hong Kong that fish imported from Taiwan were contaminated by malachite green, a toxic industrial dye used as a disinfectant on fish farms.

It said there was no proof the fish had come from Taiwan.

Hong Kong has also discovered that some fish imported from mainland China have been contaminated with malachite green.

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/20050915/hl_afp/taiwanhealthfood_050915153635


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Be cautious of your pets meds they are not made for human consumption. LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yah... some similiar problems can be found regularly... fish-breeder (for food) add antibiotic stuff into the water to get rid of disease. That's a big concern if ppl consume them.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Tell me about it, I can't eat Salmon or trout (my favourite fish) anymore because in Australia they are all farmed and fed antibiotics and other nasties. It is of great concern to me that the health consequences of regularly eating farmed fish are not publicised. There's lots to be heard about heavy metal contamination in large deep sea fish but farmed fish are a whole other ballgame and of equal concern!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been away from eating fish for months now


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to become a full vegetarian soon. I've already given up beef & pork & most turkey, and I eat a lot of fish instead, but bewtween oil, sewage, mercury, and now malachite... I guess I'm gonna have to quit fish, too.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Being a vegetarian isnt much better. With all the genetic tampering they do with corn and such. There is nothing that is "real" food anymore. LOL


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i gave up fish because i saw the same kind living at the boston aquarium once. i havent benn able to eat fish since.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

well max if you are in michigan dont start eating them again. the great lakes have high toxin levels of what i cannot remember but you are only supposed to eat like two fish a year from the great lakes and if you are a woman and thinking about getting pregnant none. but i dont think you have to worry about that max.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, one answer is to eat organic, if you eat bio-dynamic you can also avoid GM strains of vegies/grains etc as organic farming doesn't specify that the seeds used be GM free. I only eat organic meat/poultry and 95% organic or biodynamic grains/legumes/fruit/veg & dairy. It's a little more expensive but I do it for my health and the environment. Unfortunately, our oceans are so stuffed that clean fish is now non-existant unfortunately. Very, very sad. What many don't realise is that most of the farming of fish happens _in_ the ocean and isn't labelled as such.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont really understand what you are saying about organic or biodynamic but even the fish you catch yourself here in the great lakes are full of toxins. the toxins are in the water. not harmful if you swim in them but very much so if you injest whole fishies that have lived in them. i guess the amount that you absorb through swimming is not even close tho the amount that the fishies absorb in their lives. but i dont worry too much because i dont like the taste of fish. except for the really fishy tasting fish. i like catfish, tuna and salmon. but no other fish. i dont even really like salmon but my grandma always makes it for lent. i do like catfish with lots of lemon juice on it. and tuna wiht lots of relish miracle whip mustard and honey in it. i am weird


----------

